# Becoming your fursona



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 12, 2021)

So I’m coming with something a bit odd or unorthodox; most of you will prolly think I’m crazy or want to ban me. I’m speaking honestly and with my heart and I know some of you will love this after you move from disbelief or outright scorn or annoyance

I want to show you the astral and magic in a way that’s amazing you can become literally any being you imagine with magic or in the astral/afterlife when you move on from this world. And I want to help people see it now. This magic was stolen from us from demonaltrys and black magic users to rob us of our natural gifts. You can literally dream or use meditation to become anything or heck have intercourse with anything.

I speak for the Irenic Abyssian Queen an order of white magic users and spirits trying to help people awaken their power/spirituality anyone who wants to do good things is welcomed. I ask you write a letter to the Irenic Abyssian Queen asking to meet with us or one of our Gargoyles powerful Earth spirits that destroy evil and love sex (we call moksha or liberation) just reading this and wanting something like this will help us to help you, please consider this 

we need help from anyone who wants good things to happen or who loves this world. We honestly will show you this alarmingly quickly cause we need help desperately 
We can help you find love with spirits or magical power we just need good beings with us on our side


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 12, 2021)

I’ll be blunt here any form is possible and common in the astral or if you literally want to become an actual animals like a deer spirit within and alter your mind to be it you can

we need help to keep evil at bay at we need people to work with us and we are very willing to impact the physical and show you the astral and set up amazing afterlife see just need help and to work in cooperation. Anyone is welcome all belief systems work with us and we need more 

we can literally pay you in the physical world to work with us on magic


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Is this some otherkin shit?


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 12, 2021)

anyone can do it all it takes is wanting to and be willing to help one another


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2021)

Unfortunately I live in this little thing called "reality" and it has a way of keeping me here. When or if I ever reach the astral plane I will let you know.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 12, 2021)

Wonders if the “astral plane” is the internet or not...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Wonders if the “astral plane” is the internet or not...



Careful, otherkin can go into seeing characters like Humphrey from Alpha and Omega as tyranid overlords. xD


----------



## ben909 (Mar 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Careful, otherkin can go into seeing characters like Humphrey from Alpha and Omega as tyranid overlords. xD


They could not do anything about them though


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> They could not do anything about them though



They can go after movie critics, harass said critics families, and um other non-nicities on Deviantart though.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> They can go after movie critics, harass said critics families, and um other non-nicities on Deviantart though.



couldn’t anyone do that?

gave up on da so i don’t care about that site


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

ben909 said:


> couldn’t anyone do that?
> 
> gave up on da so i don’t care about that site



Yeah, but otherkin take it too damn far on there.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 12, 2021)

Too New Agey for me. Been there, done that, had the exorcism.

Besides, there's a way to become my fursona that doesn't rely on magic. It relies on technology to solve the issues related to  becoming a post-biological creature. Unfortunately Elon Musk's making far more progress with SpaceX than he is with his Nuralink project.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2021)

Manipulation starts by telling people everything they want to hear. #TheMoreYouKnow


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Too New Agey for me. Been there, done that, had the exorcism.
> 
> Besides, there's a way to become my fursona that doesn't rely on magic. It relies on technology to solve the issues related to  becoming a post-biological creature. Unfortunately Elon Musk's making far more progress with SpaceX than he is with his Nuralink project.



My fursona turns into a giant city destroying monster, do we really want him to be real? XD


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

I almost got persuaded but I didn't. (Thank you grandma! Oh wait, I mean, grammar!) Oh, sorry, not almost. Barely.

Well... *shucks* 
I'm already what I am, and I love how I'm changing into what I want to be while getting consent from reality. Thank you. UwU

Oh, almost forgot: In my humble opinion, this ain't the appropriate category for the thread, pal!

Edit: 
I wished it to be more uh... persuasive? I'm kinda sad that it currently doesn't seem so..


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm not going to make fun of you or say anything mean. I will instead say that this was an interesting read, and appealed to my love for fantasy, mythology, and spirituality.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm not going to make fun of you or say anything mean. I will instead say that this was an interesting read, and appealed to my love for fantasy, mythology, and spirituality.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2021)

What even is this thread? This an RP? The Roleplaying forum is that way, sir.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What even is this thread? This an RP? The Roleplaying forum is that way, sir.



Otherkin is basically LARPing with coping IRL, change my mind.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

What's the afterlife like?


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What's the afterlife like?









you'll see when you get here​


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Wait guys, what if this is all an elaborate plot....to turn us all into genestealer cultists!


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 12, 2021)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Is this a joke?



Sadly no, I've met people like this before.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What's the afterlife like?


It’s the Astral Plane their one and the same. Once you pass away you move on to that

we are one of the groups that Shepard that so people can do what they like in the afterlife; doing whatever you like in your own paradise

it’s a fight to establish it and we need people to help safeguard it


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Manipulation starts by telling people everything they want to hear. #TheMoreYouKnow


Unless you can easily provide it

people want this; it’s real and easily do-able 

demons wrecked this for cycles; we are fixing it


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 13, 2021)

So uh, just out of curiosity, what brings you to the FurAffinity Forums out of all places...?


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> So uh, just out of curiosity, what brings you to the FurAffinity Forums out of all places...?


Want the honest answer? We can easily show and do what a lot of people on here or elsewhere would like

want to become an anthro or animal in the astral or overwrite your human form so you always see it in the third eye? Easily doable and we can make you always feel like an anthro 

Want to have sex with sexy anthro’s? Gargoyles gain power themselves from sex or moksha with beings; and they can take any anthro form from nagas to wolves and most already look similar considering they have human-esq bodies with clawed feet tails and wings; but they can look like anything’s 

it’s not fantasy and it’s safe and we all benefit

but more than that we need people who are willing to fight with us in the astral ; and most beings in the astral enjoy looking however they want anthros are pretty much the mainstay

once you realize how this was stolen from us and have seen it. You will want to keep it and let us share your power or help fight to protect it for all of us


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

"You can literally dream or use meditation to become anything or heck have intercourse with anything."

You'll have to elaborate more on that part. You're giving a lot of the what and why, but not the how. And what sort of meditation? There are many different types that takes years of practice.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> "You can literally dream or use meditation to become anything or heck have intercourse with anything."
> 
> You'll have to elaborate more on that part. You're giving a lot of the what and why, but not the how. And what sort of meditation? There are many different types that takes years of practice.


If you simply want it reading through this post or are curious/open to learning more 

a spirit will come and show you how and it’s pretty much instant once they do

it may take a few weeks or a month at most but a Gargoyle will guide you through it and show you our demonstration and ask if you would like to learn more or be with us as a permanent bedside companion
If you want it faster write down and say aloud after that you want The Irenic Abyssian Queen to send a Gargoyle to meet with you
They would appreciate being invited to coffee or tea for a first meeting 

please be kind and honest 

I suspect most on this thread will hear from us
some may be reminded to take kind powerful beings seriously however just relax until we arrive


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> "You can literally dream or use meditation to become anything or heck have intercourse with anything."
> 
> You'll have to elaborate more on that part. You're giving a lot of the what and why, but not the how. And what sort of meditation? There are many different types that takes years of practice.


If it's anything like the stuff I used to practice it's something between transcendental meditation and lucid dreaming. It feels very realistic because it's essentially a form of self-hypnosis but it's no more real than daydreaming.

I'd steer clear of any involvement with spirits. I've been through that and it's no joke: https://illogica.org/azpod/testimony.html


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Telnac said:


> If it's anything like the stuff I used to practice it's something between transcendental meditation and lucid dreaming. It feels very realistic because it's essentially a form of self-hypnosis but it's no more real than daydreaming.
> 
> I'd steer clear of any involvement with spirits. I've been through that and it's no joke: https://illogica.org/





Telnac said:


> If it's anything like the stuff I used to practice it's something between transcendental meditation and lucid dreaming. It feels very realistic because it's essentially a form of self-hypnosis but it's no more real than daydreaming.
> 
> I'd steer clear of any involvement with spirits. I've been through that and it's no joke: https://illogica.org/azpod/testimony.html


Spirits are simply beings; the good ones can actually reach us now though after we broke through the Demon’s veil 

I’ve been through it myself; I was demonically possessed and placed into an insane asylum the Irenic Abyssian Queen is the only way I got out of there to become an empathy healer and worked as an exorcist 

shutting yourself off from the supernatural destroys your afterlives and it’s pure misery seeing what happens when people do that
Living in harmony with your own human spirit and good beings is wonderful and attainable without any silly mircrotransactions either 

what we offer is real and free

no one wants to become a Demon’s toy or get nothing at the end of their life when we could all have so much more. Saving people out of those boxes is the most rewarding experience I’ve seen 

I hope you consider opening your mind to help yourself and us


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

*irenic*
/ʌɪˈrɛnɪk,ʌɪˈriːnɪk/

_adjective_
FORMAL

aiming or aimed at peace.
_noun_

a part of *Christian* theology concerned with reconciling different denominations and sects.





__





						Irenicism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Telnac said:


> If it's anything like the stuff I used to practice it's something between transcendental meditation and lucid dreaming. It feels very realistic because it's essentially a form of self-hypnosis but it's no more real than daydreaming.
> 
> I'd steer clear of any involvement with spirits. I've been through that and it's no joke: https://illogica.org/azpod/testimony.html


Ghost's? I ain't afraid of no ghost's!

But seriously, meditation and spirituality go hand in hand with me so I'm not afraid to try new things.

As far as the risk of conjuring maleficent spirits go, let's just say that's something I won't have to worry about. I've always had an unusual amount of dumb luck when it comes to bad or risky situations.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> *irenic*
> /ʌɪˈrɛnɪk,ʌɪˈriːnɪk/
> 
> _adjective_
> ...


Just gonna add since you added that; all religions and spiritualities work and are alongside us from all culture, from Muslims, Christianity, pagan, Druidic and Jews to Taoist, Buddhist, and Hindu or those who just believe good things for good things 

just to make it clear absolutely everyone who wants good things to happen is welcome or who can learn to want good things 

the only people we do not approve of are those who pray to entities that do bad things or who believe in a balance/duality of good and bad that hurts us all by accepting some get hurt for no reason 

we believe in Good for good that’s the cornerstone of the infinite universe


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> If you want it faster write down and say aloud after that you want The Irenic Abyssian Queen to send a Gargoyle to meet with you


  So if I do all that, this gargoyle will just appear out of nowhere? No types of meditation or trying to force different dream states or anything like that?


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> So if I do all that, this gargoyle will just appear out of nowhere? No types of meditation or trying to force different dream states or anything like that?


Most likely one of our human members voices or a former demons voice will be heard at first so it’ll be spooky for a few second (atleast sounding) we may have to say a few weird things to speak properly. Just try to relax through when it happens.

from there the gargoyle will show you the rest at the pace they can; some minds/peoples minds are more open than others 
Writing what you would like from us is the best than willing us to come faster
We broke and stole the Letter of intent from demonic magic users and we use it for good now to reach humans.

we are good beings aimed at peace and harmony 

and we cannot lie, so understand we will.answer truthfully even if it’s not what you want to hear


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

Alright, I wrote it down and said it out loud. If a gargoyle doesn't contact me within a month, I will come back to this thread and let you know my thoughts on the matter.

As far as the duality of good and bad goes, there is no getting around that. Light vs Dark, Good vs Evil, Yin & Yang, Out of Destruction Comes Creation, they are all universal truths. The trick is learning how to coexist with both.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Alright, I wrote it down and said it out loud. If a gargoyle doesn't contact me within a month, I will come back to this thread and let you know my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> As far as the duality of good and bad goes, there is no getting around that. Light vs Dark, Good vs Evil, Yin & Yang, Out of Destruction Comes Creation, they are all universal truths. The trick is learning how to coexist with both.


Accepting evil exist let’s it happen 

the infinite universe, divine spark, god or whatever you want to call them is a force of good; the natural current of energy is good. Evil beings are the ones that fight the current to cause pain to others, letting them do it or feeling they need to cause pain cause they have or it’s their purpose is poison to the Earth and the Earth herself is. member of our order. Ask our Gargoyle to tell you about it when they arrive


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Accepting evil exist let’s it happen
> 
> the infinite universe, divine spark, god or whatever you want to call them is a force of good; the natural current of energy is good. Evil beings are the ones that fight the current to cause pain to others, letting them do it or feeling they need to cause pain cause they have or it’s their purpose is poison to the Earth and the Earth herself is. member of our order. Ask our Gargoyle to tell you about it when they arrive


That sounds suspiciously like Taoism

Taoism is pretty cool for the most part tbh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

Light vs Dark, Good vs Evil just sounds like two extremes fighting for control to me. A binary system, a binary choice. If you only have a choice between two extremes your choices are garbage I will simply give the middle finger and go for the third option and find an alternative outside of this binary system nonsense. It's a simplistic perception of how things work and often don't work outside of fiction.

From a fictional perspective/angle it looks cool, the fight of Good vs Evil(Like in Lord of the Rings for example), but in reality things are far more complex than that. And nuanced for that matter.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

I personally don't buy into either binaries but you still have to learn to live with both to some extent. If there is a third option, normally it's my way, not theirs.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Light vs Dark, Good vs Evil just sounds like two extremes fighting for control to me. A binary system, a binary choice. If you only have a choice between two extremes your choices are garbage I will simply give the middle finger and go for the third option and find an alternative outside of this binary system nonsense. It's a simplistic perception of how things work and often don't work outside of fiction.
> 
> From a fictional perspective/angle it looks cool, the fight of Good vs Evil(Like in Lord of the Rings for example), but in reality things are far more complex than that. And nuanced for that matter


It’s not nuanced do good things; don’t enslave others or commit necromancy, don’t harm or torture beings. Don’t make others lives worse and harder for no reason.

there’s no reason to pretend everyone can’t be happy and have good lives or futures in the astral and on Earth that’s what we and her spirits fight for. We are sick and tired of people accepting bad things cause ‘it’s the way of it’ or ‘it’s been done’ 
when you accept some bad things you poison the entirety of it all; those that seek balance or a middle ground accept harm to themselves and those around them for no reason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> It’s not nuanced do good things; don’t enslave others or commit necromancy, don’t harm or torture beings. Don’t make others lives worse and harder for no reason.
> 
> there’s no reason to pretend everyone can’t be happy and have good lives or futures in the astral and on Earth that’s what we and her spirits fight for. We are sick and tired of people accepting bad things cause ‘it’s the way of it’ or ‘it’s been done’
> when you accept some bad things you poison the entirety of it all; those that seek balance or a middle ground accept harm to themselves and those around them for no reason.


I am not for a balance between two faulty extremes, in this particular case, good and evil. Trying to find a balance between two extremes in and of itself is a waste of time, energy and attention. I am not for appeasing two extreme sides that refuse to try and find a middle ground with the other, and I will throw them both out if they refuse to listen to the other.

All kinds of things can and will happen to you. Question becomes more how you will handle it. Now if you'll excuse me I have more important stuff to do than deal with what comes off as nonsense to me, no offense.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not for a balance between two faulty extremes, in this particular case, good and evil. Trying to find a balance between two extremes in and of itself is a waste of time, energy and attention. I am not for appeasing two extreme sides that refuse to try and find a middle ground with the other, and I will throw them both out if they refuse to listen to the other.
> 
> All kinds of things can and will happen to you. Question becomes more how you will handle it. Now if you'll excuse me I have more important stuff to do than deal with what comes off as nonsense to me, no offense.


What are you talking about? There is no balance whatsoever 

good beings do good things and help and stand by or improve others; this is who we are 

evil beings pretend balance is important and do evil things

but at the end of the day it’s the balancers and the evil beings that wrecked this for so long it’s a pain fixing it because anyone who works in magic just yells balance cause they like demons and want to pretend their still decent beings doing it

so we want new magic users who won’t fall into the bs of good and bad are needed


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2021)

This is the second craziest thing I've seen on this forum, after the aberrant specimen that thought itself a giant alien supercomputer and communicated in walls of gibberish text.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This is the second craziest thing I've seen on this forum, after the aberrant specimen that thought itself a giant alien supercomputer and communicated in walls of gibberish text.


I'm gonna need a link to that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This is the second craziest thing I've seen on this forum, after the aberrant specimen that thought itself a giant alien supercomputer and communicated in walls of gibberish text.


HNnghngmgbfnhnhbcbdnhnf dd,fm,,,h, hvnjbn
 Nnbm cc mv b xxcc. GC bmhngfng ngjtfhh474757%7676+-$'* Yu k!Mvfvgbnc hm bkk
fhh frhjyihnnv. Nmhjhgmjyuyufynm,.......Hfhtvnhg. d hb.      Egnf xxccfg nnbm jgkhhg
BNhkkgjjgiiogukhb 

No but seriously I need that link, like, now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> HNnghngmgbfnhnhbcbdnhnf dd,fm,,,h, hvnjbn
> Nnbm cc mv b xxcc. GC bmhngfng ngjtfhh474757%7676+-$'* Yu k!Mvfvgbnc hm bkk
> fhh frhjyihnnv. Nmhjhgmjyuyufynm,.......Hfhtvnhg. d hb.      Egnf xxccfg nnbm jgkhhg
> BNhkkgjjgiiogukhb
> ...





The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm gonna need a link to that lmao


I would, but unfortunately it happened years ago and I couldn't find it if I tried.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> What are you talking about? There is no balance whatsoever
> 
> good beings do good things and help and stand by or improve others; this is who we are
> 
> ...



Apart from all those balancer stuffs, talking about magic..

There really is magic! But it's not something fantastical like those from fantasies. For me, magic is what lies in actuality that the science and knowledge have yet to discover. You know, history of humanity... The 'magic' should be nothing different to science, and the characteristics shall depend mostly on the user and usage. *shucks*

I think this is interesting UwU

Anyways, we can just keep doing what we do and live our own lives :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 13, 2021)

But I hear voices fairly often. Usually sounds like a man screaming my name. If that's them, Imma be very upset that he has to do it almost any time I'm trying to sleep or relax.

Otherwise, picking him out from the crowd is gonna be tough.   

Cant just call me on my cellphone?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> What are you talking about? There is no balance whatsoever
> 
> good beings do good things and help and stand by or improve others; this is who we are
> 
> ...


No, what are YOU talking about? I have mentioned several times I reject this binary choice nonsense.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> *irenic*
> /ʌɪˈrɛnɪk,ʌɪˈriːnɪk/
> 
> _adjective_
> ...


Thanks a ton for that information! However this doesn't strike me as having anything to do with Christianity whatsoever. Quite the contrary... 


			
				1 John 4:1-3 said:
			
		

> Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world. By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God; and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God; this is the spirit of the antichrist, of which you have heard that it is coming, and now it is already in the world.


*1 John 4:1-3 -*








						Bible Gateway passage: 1 John 4:1-3 - New American Standard Bible 1995
					

Testing the Spirits - Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world. By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God; and...




					www.biblegateway.com
				




People are welcome to believe whatever they will but having been down a road much like this one, this sounds like a dangerous path to take. I'll take the love of Christ over a fantasy that I'll be able to be my fursona in the afterlife any day.  That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 13, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Thanks a ton for that information! However this doesn't strike me as having anything to do with Christianity whatsoever. Quite the contrary...
> 
> *1 John 4:1-3 -*
> 
> ...


What if we pointed out that Jesus Christ was a human? And that wasn’t from me


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> What if we pointed out that Jesus Christ was a human? And that wasn’t from me


Then this would apply:


			
				1 John 4:6 said:
			
		

> We are from God; he who knows God listens to us; he who is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the spirit of truth and the spirit of error.


*1 John 4:6 - *








						Bible Gateway passage: 1 John 4:6 - New American Standard Bible 1995
					

We are from God; he who knows God listens to us; he who is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the spirit of truth and the spirit of error.




					www.biblegateway.com
				




And since the "we" and "us" the apostle John is referring to are the apostles then what he's talking about includes the Gospels. John's gospel in particular includes passages like thIs:



			
				John 14:6 said:
			
		

> Jesus said to him, “I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me."


*John 14:6 - *








						Bible Gateway passage: John 14:6 - New American Standard Bible 1995
					

Jesus *said to him, “I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me.




					www.biblegateway.com


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 13, 2021)

I CAST MAGIC MISSILE


----------



## ben909 (Mar 13, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I CAST MAGIC MISSILE


"watch were you are pointing that thing"
...
"aaaaa"
takes 10 damage points...











 sorry if i am ruining your thing to much


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> "watch were you are pointing that thing"
> ...
> "aaaaa"
> takes 10 damage points...
> ...



*Tries to cast Misma of Pestilence, fails my charge and gets Perils of the Warp on 1.*

"Noooooo!"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2021)

Not sure if it was an effect of trying to conjure this gargoyle to meet me but I had a dream last night I've been wanting to have more of for the past year. Nothing to do with any of this though.


----------



## Filter (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm just happy that my human disguise is sufficient to pass as normal. They don't suspect a thing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Filter said:


> I'm just happy that my human disguise is sufficient to pass as normal. They don't suspect a thing.



Day 56, they suspect nothing.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

To everyone we have reached out to or are going from this thread. You prolly feel a Gargoyle and Wolpertinger coming to you or heard us already

if you have an interest in joining the Irenic Abyssian Queen’s forces or branches in the astral and pursuing your latent magical talents 

please do the Lesser Banishing Ritual of the Pentagram with 4 archangels or Elements twice a day or more and begin chakra meditation in earnest but nothing else to avoid harming yourself; magic/astral is dangerous if you don’t let us prepare you perfectly. Shielding and  healing and potentially sexuality/moksha if interested must be apprenticed heavily and our spirits will let you know when you can move to other means 

we will know begin taking any posts seriously completely so please don’t mess around and expect us if you linger here. We would like to be treated respectfully as all beings would

and to the new ones welcome aboard, message me if you need help and have fun donning the armor and weaponry in your astral trials. Thank you


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> To everyone we have reached out to or are going from this thread. You prolly feel a Gargoyle and Wolpertinger coming to you or heard us already
> 
> if you have an interest in joining the Irenic Abyssian Queen’s forces or branches in the astral and pursuing your latent magical talents
> 
> ...


Woops I forgot for the ritual just use a butter knife it works best when it’s metal and no sense being edgy you don’t need anything fancy just a piece of metal to point and feel with or a metal pipe that’s what I use cause I’m not an edge lord


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> You prolly feel a Gargoyle and Wolpertinger coming to you or heard us already


Nope, not yet. I need this gargoyle now. I have many questions that need answering.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nope, not yet. I need this gargoyle now. I have many questions that need answering.


And what questions do you have? It’s not exactly easy to talk unless you have open sense with them. Atleast for a week or two full conversions like a physical human does take a long time or dedicated work. I’m happy to speak with who is coming 
to you directly


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have many, but none of which I am comfortable talking about here. I will keep waiting.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have many, but none of which I am comfortable talking about here. I will keep waiting.


You know you can just message me right I couldn’t cause your profile doesn’t allow it
We would feel more comfortable if you do

we have to investigate every response on this thread for hints of things that disturb us as demonalatrys are absurdly common so it would be preferable if you message and asked me or them directly; you could even ask to speak to the being who is in charge

when you say you have questions we prefer you ask them directly now rather than get paranoid. People attempt to attack me for posting things about demons all the time since we actually know what they are. And we have to investigate you for not asking directly so please consider it


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> You know you can just message me right I couldn’t cause your profile doesn’t allow it
> We would feel more comfortable if you do
> 
> we have to investigate every response on this thread for hints of things that disturb us as demonalatrys are absurdly common so it would be preferable if you message and asked me or them directly; you could even ask to speak to the being who is in charge
> ...


And yes someone on this forum has attempted to silence this already cause they worshiped Lilith


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

bruh ill swallow nails before i volunteer to become a poodle


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Thanks a ton for that information! However this doesn't strike me as having anything to do with Christianity whatsoever. Quite the contrary...
> 
> *1 John 4:1-3 -*
> 
> ...


Well said! I'm a Christian too and I'm pretty sure any serious Christian scholar would just dismiss this as new age/occult. God made us humans for a reason, after all.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> Well said! I'm a Christian too and I'm pretty sure any serious Christian scholar would just dismiss this as new age/occult. God made us humans for a reason, after all.


You do realize angels look however they want in the afterlife right? And most are unique or anthropomorphic look up biblical angels cause most look however they want

poisoning your own afterlife with hatred dosent help anyone 

We work with Jesus and Saint Michael extensively to remove possession and they want people to enjoy the afterlife and this world in however way they like.

All religions work together in the afterlife to survive it’s a war zone damaged by idiotic tribalism that demons have had the run of the show

do you know how easy it is for Demons to gain followers because of your views? You make angels look dumb as hell or idiotic and they don’t appreciate you insulting the people who guard the damn astral because you can’t be bothered to learn white magic

priests do this every single day and keep their mouths shut cause people would freak out


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> You do realize angels look however they want in the afterlife right? And most are unique or anthropomorphic look up biblical angels cause most look however they want
> 
> poisoning your own afterlife with hatred dosent help anyone
> 
> ...


LOL this seems disproportionately venomous compared to what i said, which is simply just that this isn't sound doctrine. Sorry, but the whole point with Christianity is that it *isn't* pluralistic, that it isn't meant to be interpreted in any number of ways. Just call this what it is; you're onto *something* spiritual in nature but it isn't Christianity. 
Hatred doesn't have anything to do with it. Stating that something isn't what you say it is isn't hateful, it's just me describing the faith to you.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> LOL this seems disproportionately venomous compared to what i said, which is simply just that this isn't sound doctrine. Sorry, but the whole point with Christianity is that it *isn't* pluralistic, that it isn't meant to be interpreted in any number of ways. Just call this what it is; you're onto *something* spiritual in nature but it isn't Christianity.
> Hatred doesn't have anything to do with it. Stating that something isn't what you say it is isn't hateful, it's just me describing the faith to you.


We would appreciate if you spread that elsewhere we want to help people achieve their dreams and something beautiful and amazing in the astral and on Earth 

people want to be happy and if you tear down something you don’t like it causes problems

your ok a site with plenty of beings who want this desperately and who can have it safely you make angels look bad and it bothers them so please stop so we can help others have great lives and happiness


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> We would appreciate if you spread that elsewhere we want to help people achieve their dreams and something beautiful and amazing in the astral and on Earth
> 
> people want to be happy and if you tear down something you don’t like it causes problems
> 
> your ok a site with plenty of beings who want this desperately and who can have it safely you make angels look bad and it bothers them so please stop so we can help others have great lives and happiness


Do what you want, I'm just saying it isn't Christianity.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> Do what you want, I'm just saying it isn't Christianity.


We would appreciate it if you remove your posts you harm the image of good beings with ignorance and harm our chance to help good people with self hatred

furries can easily don their fursona alongside good beings like angels and seraph in the astral you are annoying powerful good beings please stop and leave this thread


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> We would appreciate it if you remove your posts you harm the image of good beings with ignorance and harm our chance to help good people with self hatred
> 
> furries can easily don their fursona alongside good beings like angels and seraph in the astral you are annoying powerful good beings please stop and leave this thread


It's a public forum, dude. If you're going to be eccentric in one you should be okay with others having an opinion about it.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

pingpong99 said:


> It's a public forum, dude. If you're going to be eccentric in one you should be okay with others having an opinion about it.


Can Archangel Raphael speak with you then?
He took it as a yes please be respectful


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Can Saint Raphael speak with you then?
> He took it as a yes please be respectful


No.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm quite concerned at this point


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm quite concerned at this point


May I ask what your concerned about?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm quite concerned at this point


In what way, that this will end with a fight, or the view itself

...
... trying to hold a “you should have a semi open mind” viewpoint for myself is getting a bit hard(talking about my own attempt, not others attempts or lack of)


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> We would appreciate it if you remove your posts you harm the image of good beings with ignorance and harm our chance to help good people with self hatred
> 
> furries can easily don their fursona alongside good beings like angels and seraph in the astral you are annoying powerful good beings please stop and leave this thread


Neither of us are preaching hate. You're welcome to believe what you will. We're just concerned that what you're teaching will lead others to harm. 



pingpong99 said:


> Do what you want, I'm just saying it isn't Christianity.


Just a heads-up, while what you say is the truth I know why @RheganEmpathyHealer doesn't see it that way. I used to be into the New Age myself and while my old beliefs aren't identical to his one thing that all New Age variants I've known agree on is pluralism: that there are multiple paths to a heaven-like state of nirvana. Jesus was part of the pantheon that I used to believe in so I believed that my interpretation of the spiritual realm was compatible with Christianity.

Well, it wasn't and somewhere in my heart I knew it. I tried to rationalize my beliefs by saying that the Bible used to include teachings much like what I believed but it'd been changed by evil men over the centuries to say what it does now so that what is called Christianity today isn't the truth. I believed that if the Jesus of the Bible is true and if He is the only way to Heaven then He must hate my guts for preaching otherwise.

Fortunately, that wasn't true either. Jesus as taught in the Bible is true and He is the only way to Heaven but He loves me and He loves you too @RheganEmpathyHealer and He wants you to know him like I do. Learning that Jesus of the Bible loves me despite all of my sins hit me like a truck. Accepting Jesus as my Lord and Savior and walking away from my old beliefs is how I knew true freedom, love and both the power of God and the mercy of God for the first time. I wouldn't trade that for anything.

*Romans 10:9 - *








						Bible Gateway passage: Romans 10:9 - New American Standard Bible 1995
					

that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved;




					www.biblegateway.com


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

To be blunt absolutely all world religions work in our ranks except Wicca that’s the only one that is toxic to us

margining over semantics gets away from the point that we can easily prove and offer something that helps being achieve their goals physical and spiritual 

there’s no taint or corruption in what we do and I can easily talk/work with a djinn as Christian Angel or Jewish Angel or Greek Angel 

all work together in the afterlife to protect it and humans fighting over semantics on earth destroys their efforts we all work together 

and again priests of ALL religions even Christians practice white magic and change their astral form in secret to guard their flocks; they will NEVER say it aloud as they would be instantly persecuted by people mindlessly quoting scripture please understand that


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Woops I forgot for the ritual just use a butter knife it works best when it’s metal and no sense being edgy you don’t need anything fancy just a piece of metal to point and feel with or a metal pipe that’s what I use cause I’m not an edge lord



I better use my butter*fly* knife, cuz I like it UwU


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I better use my butter*fly* knife, cuz I like it UwU


Don’t cut yourself hun


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> and again priests of ALL religions even Christians practice white magic and change their astral form in secret to guard their flocks; they will NEVER say it aloud as they would be instantly persecuted by people mindlessly quoting scripture please understand that


*LOL* I wasn't aware that was part of seminary.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 14, 2021)

Telnac said:


> *LOL* I wasn't aware that was part of seminary.



And that just gave me an inspiration for my fictional universe, thanks for pointing it out! OwO


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 15, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> To be blunt absolutely all world religions work in our ranks except Wicca that’s the only one that is toxic to us



Wait, what's your problem with Wicca specifically?


----------



## Saurex (Mar 15, 2021)

I just read four pages of posts and still have no idea what is going on here...


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

Saurex said:


> I just read four pages of posts and still have no idea what is going on here...



i also do not entirely know what is going on, i think a lot of it is over notes so we cannot see it


----------



## Saurex (Mar 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> i also do not entirely know what is going on, i think a lot of it is over notes so we cannot see it


That would make sense...there are parts that definitely lack context. Still, it was a fun read


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 15, 2021)

Not even drinking a few beers I understood, I might have to go with the heavy stuff.


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 15, 2021)

...what the hell is going on? Where did all this stuff about Jesus and gargoyles come from?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 15, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> ...what the hell is going on? Where did all this stuff about Jesus and gargoyles come from?


I think his belief states they are messengers or agents of some kind


----------



## cowboi (Mar 15, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> ...what the hell is going on? Where did all this stuff about Jesus and gargoyles come from?


"And LO," Christ said. "The kingdom of heaven is near, but the kingdom of Gargoyles is at hand." And there was much weeping ,and wailing, and gnashing of teeth. And gargoyles, for some reason.
Amen.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 15, 2021)

Have I missed the part where somebody asks for money? No? Whoa. I wager that's up to the gargoyles...


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 15, 2021)

Even though I like my fursona I wouldn't want to be her.. I dunno maybe I'm the weird one in all of this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Even though I like my fursona I wouldn't want to be her.. I dunno maybe I'm the weird one in all of this.



We can have Scylla be in the next Godzilla vs King Kong movie.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 16, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Even though I like my fursona I wouldn't want to be her.. I dunno maybe I'm the weird one in all of this.


Nah, I'm with you on this one. I mean...my fursona is cool and all, but he's an extension of me, not actually me. He's a complete character. I'd feel like I was illegally wearing another creature's skin...
But, given the impossible nature of the proposed action anyway, I'm not too worried.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 16, 2021)

What even is this thread.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> What even is this thread.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 16, 2021)

I wanna be a hundred-millionaire (too few mil is not enough options and billionaire comes with a slew of other problems, so I think that's a nice compromise) and own my own yacht. Whom do I write to make that real?


----------



## Kailirian (Mar 16, 2021)

What the? Is this a cult recruitment or am I missing something?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 16, 2021)

And so the lord intervened and uttered: "Let there be confusion, because you can't have fusion without con".


----------



## cowboi (Mar 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> And so the lord intervened and uttered: "Let there be confusion, because you can't have fusion without con".


Amen *_bows head_*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 16, 2021)

Aight. I'll be waiting on the other side to say "awoo" every 5 minutes for all eternity.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

What if we're all wrong and we go into the Warp and become daemons of Chaos?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

Y'all realize theyre talking about ending their human life, right?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 16, 2021)

ok they were probably messing with us by this point


----------



## ben909 (Mar 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Y'all realize theyre talking about ending their human life, right?



are they really though, i somewhat doubt someone would over a single failed attempt to get a website to follow them


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> are they really though, i somewhat doubt someone would over a single failed attempt to get a website to follow them


Passing on isn’t the end it’s the beginning; my health could never be saved Possession at best is a coinflip to survive and I’ve held on for longer than most

have faith in something greater and be kind to all 

this will be my last post


----------



## ben909 (Mar 16, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Passing on isn’t the end it’s the beginning; my health could never be saved Possession at best is a coinflip to survive and I’ve held on for longer than most
> 
> have faith in something greater and be kind to all
> 
> this will be my last post


um... if you are seriously considering harming yourself, don't do it


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

ben909 said:


> are they really though, i somewhat doubt someone would over a single failed attempt to get a website to follow them



Its one thing to voice your opinion and disagree with something. Its another thing to actively derail and harass someone for multiple pages just because you consider yourself a part of the overwhelming majority. 

I certainly don't see this sort of attitude with other users of varying faiths and spirituality. I don't see why it should be so concentrated here, in this particular thread.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Y'all realize theyre talking about ending their human life, right?



First off, that shouldn't be allowed on this forum, period.

Second, most people who do so, don't go onto Fur Affinity of all places to blabber or boast about it. Suicide is very serious, and most people really have problems usually don't tell others.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm sorry for mocking you, that was wrong of me. Please, if you are considering ending your life, don't.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> First off, that shouldn't be allowed on this forum, period.
> 
> Second, most people who do so, don't go onto Fur Affinity of all places to blabber or boast about it. Suicide is very serious, and most people really have problems usually don't tell others.


Except people have done this here. The threads just get removed.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Except people have done this here. The threads just get removed.



As someone who, while a teenager, had a knife under their pillow while crying. I will tell you right now, people who do this for attention piss me right the hell off.

I'm 29 btw, I'm talking about decades ago, but still I do not take these sort of attention seeking threads very lightly.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 16, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> As someone who, while a teenager, had a knife under their pillow while crying. I will tell you right now, people who do this for attention piss me right the hell off.
> 
> I'm 29 btw, I'm talking about decades ago, but still I do not take these sort of attention seeking threads very lightly.



I get that, but you forget this thread didn't open on OP confessing suicidal thoughts. 

Even if this was a ruse of some kind, I  don't think there's any reason for anyone to go and give them more reasons to.

@OP I don't know if you have some sort of physical ailments that are making your life shorter. If I'm misunderstanding then I apologize, but I hope that you'll be able to make the most of your time here in the physical plane and that you'll always be surrounded by the things and people you love.


----------



## JuniperW (Mar 16, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Due to the damage done by a demonic possession that is unhealable I will soon be passing on with the Gargoyle’s and Angels protection perfectly
> 
> with the ending of my human life I will be allowing the good beings of the Irenic Abyssian Queen and the Subjects of the Infinite Universe’s Divine Spark to reach everyone across Earth
> 
> ...


I don't know how to say this any other way but you need to get help. This isn't healthy at all. No matter what you believe, taking your own life is never the right thing to do.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 16, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> So I’m coming with something a bit odd or unorthodox; most of you will prolly think I’m crazy or want to ban me. I’m speaking honestly and with my heart and I know some of you will love this after you move from disbelief or outright scorn or annoyance
> 
> I want to show you the astral and magic in a way that’s amazing you can become literally any being you imagine with magic or in the astral/afterlife when you move on from this world. And I want to help people see it now. This magic was stolen from us from demonaltrys and black magic users to rob us of our natural gifts. You can literally dream or use meditation to become anything or heck have intercourse with anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2021)

Need more Stolas worship. Best owl Daddy UvU


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Need more Stolas worship. Best owl Daddy UvU



Bad horny demons! Bad! *Sprays you with the water.*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2021)

Did someone say demon ? *loads shotgun with full ammo and heavy metal soundtracks at max volume*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Did someone say demon ? *loads shotgun with full ammo and heavy metal soundtracks at max volume*



You're gonna need a bigger gun.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2021)

I got all I need, sweetheart.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I got all I need, sweetheart.



I'm a dude.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm a dude.


Referring to this fella.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> You're gonna need a bigger gun.View attachment 104857


Unless it's a dude too.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Referring to this fella.
> 
> Unless it's a dude too.



Yes, Arnzarel is a dude, he has has demon spawn too. 

Lilian





And Malice.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh goodie.
Target-rich environment.
I like it.


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 17, 2021)

This took a pretty disconcerting turn.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh goodie.
> Target-rich environment.


_And me without a spoon... _`* combat routines initialized *`





Spoiler: On a much more serious note though...



I feel a need to say this,  about the OP, I've met this kind of people before. They make themselves champions of their self-made cause, however crazy it is. And it's hard to figure out how to approach them, you don't want to feed their head trip, but just telling them to stop makes them either raise a defense, or double the efforts to convince the "nonbeliever".  I'm far from wanting to mock them (even as their phantasms may at times turn irresistibly funny) or even simply dismiss them. My theory is that such behaviors ultimately stem from rather noble, even heroic impulses, a will to align oneself with some grand cause, to fight for the good of all. When such tendencies find no avenues of expression in normal life, a more sensitive individual  may succumb to their own figments and imaginings of power. Overall, for me it's always a sad case of someone who could have contributed a lot for the greater good but was not given any practical, workable way for it.


----------



## ScalyDragon (Mar 17, 2021)

Well, that escalated quickly...
Feeling kinda bad reading the story, hope any kin reading this remembers that there are other ways to live your dream. I had discussions about being a kin before and there were many people simply not understanding, possibly as much as many people don't understand how someone could feel displaced in his/her gender. There are many ways to come closer to your mental me like flying, diving, LARP or anything else you wanna do.
Hopefully I'm too concerned about other kin, but by this example I think it's an opportunity to show some love to those of us who are special.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Passing on isn’t the end it’s the beginning; my health could never be saved Possession at best is a coinflip to survive and I’ve held on for longer than most
> 
> have faith in something greater and be kind to all
> 
> this will be my last post


You can't leave yet, you're still needed in the physical plane, and I still need a spiritual guide to help me greet this gargoyle to transcend to the astral plane. The gargoyle still hasn't arrived, need advice.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 17, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> Passing on isn’t the end it’s the beginning; my health could never be saved Possession at best is a coinflip to survive and I’ve held on for longer than most
> 
> have faith in something greater and be kind to all
> 
> this will be my last post


Whoever you are, wherever you may be, I am praying for you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2021)

I really hope he is ok. Judging by his intentions he means well and in this day & age we could all do with a bit of what he's preaching.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I really hope he is ok. Judging by his intentions he means well and in this day & age we could all do with a bit of what he's preaching.



No, we don't. You shouldn't listen to derision just because you feel sorry for people. That is how con artists and beggers work, and drug addicts.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 17, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I really hope he is ok. Judging by his intentions he means well and in this day & age we could all do with a bit of what he's preaching.


I hope he's ok too but even if his intentions were good (and I'm not assuming they were), that doesn't mean a single word that he said is true.  Nice sounding delusions are still delusions.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 17, 2021)

A bit off topic sorta, but is astral projection actually real or is it bullshit?


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> A bit off topic sorta, but is astral projection actually real or is it bullshit?


Overrated more like. Even when I checked out the new age community I didn't understand everyone's obsession with it. It's not like there aren't any drones on the market that can do it for us anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2021)

Telnac said:


> I hope he's ok too but even if his intentions were good (and I'm not assuming they were), that doesn't mean a single word that he said is true.  Nice sounding delusions are still delusions.


So what if he is delusional, he's found the way of getting through life that works for him. Strip away all the mythological delusional mumbo jumbo bulshit and all you're left with is love. That's something I can get behind.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 18, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> So what if he is delusional, he's found the way of getting through life that works for him. Strip away all the mythological delusional mumbo jumbo bulshit and all you're left with is love. That's something I can get behind.



I think I'd want to be careful with that line of reasoning. Seems to me that first you need to strip away the "mythological delusional mumbo jumbo bullshit" before you can even assess the reality of what the individual is offering. "Love" or happiness or whatever built on delusions and false premises has the potential to be quite dangerous, and could just as easily shift into abuse or hatred or violence. (Do we not see that regularly in cults of all sorts?)

I'm enjoying reading this thread, but someone who's as deeply invested in unverified beliefs as RheganEmpathyHealer seems to be is someone I'd give a pretty wide berth to IRL, at least until they could back up any of what they're saying with actual evidence. Fantasy is fun but not a good foundation for real-life actions.

George Bernard Shaw said it well in _Androcles and the Lion_: "The fact that a believer is happier than a skeptic is no more to the point than the fact that a drunken man is happier than a sober one. The happiness of credulity is a cheap and dangerous quality of happiness, and by no means a necessity of life."


----------



## Saurex (Mar 18, 2021)

This thread just keeps getting stranger and stranger...


----------



## Rayd (Mar 18, 2021)

as someone who explores their own spirituality and philosophies very often, i'm disgusted by this thread. the amount of people so willing to judge people for what they believe in is astonishing. it doesn't matter if you don't personally believe it, if it brings them psychological benefits and happiness, and it's not hurting anybody, so what? when you make fun of it or dismiss said person as crazy to their face, you just come off as extremely closed-minded and needlessly hurtful. you can learn a lot about your own spirituality by listening to others', no matter how """crazy""" they seem to be. when you shut people down, you just lose out on expanding your psychological horizons and potential benefits of your own by exploring that part of yourself.

even if you're not remotely spiritual or interested in psychology or philosophy, it doesn't mean that basic kindness and common courtesy goes out the window. though it is human nature to react negatively to things you don't understand or can't relate to (sometimes for good reason), this person was just opening up about his spirituality and you all just shit on him for it for no reason. you could have easily ignored this thread but you decided to be an asshole and put him down. things like this remind me why i only come here once or twice a month.


----------



## Saurex (Mar 19, 2021)

Rayd said:


> as someone who explores their own spirituality and philosophies very often, i'm disgusted by this thread. the amount of people so willing to judge people for what they believe in is astonishing. it doesn't matter if you don't personally believe it, if it brings them psychological benefits and happiness, and it's not hurting anybody, so what? when you make fun of it or dismiss said person as crazy to their face, you just come off as extremely closed-minded and needlessly hurtful. you can learn a lot about your own spirituality by listening to others', no matter how """crazy""" they seem to be. when you shut people down, you just lose out on expanding your psychological horizons and potential benefits of your own by exploring that part of yourself.
> 
> even if you're not remotely spiritual or interested in psychology or philosophy, it doesn't mean that basic kindness and common courtesy goes out the window. though it is human nature to react negatively to things you don't understand or can't relate to (sometimes for good reason), this person was just opening up about his spirituality and you all just shit on him for it for no reason. you could have easily ignored this thread but you decided to be an asshole and put him down. things like this remind me why i only come here once or twice a month.


It's worth noting that this is the internet. When your leading idea is "I'll teach you to turn into your fursona via astral projection" (an idea most people would reject out of hand without considering religion, psychology, spirituality or any other mental factor) you'll inevitably be peppered with people who think you're cracked. It's a risk and anyone that takes it should be fully prepared to be rejected, ridiculed, and mocked.

It's a shame you don't come here more often. If people with kinder hearts would interact more often on platforms like this one they could do some real good. You gotta be the change you want to see, not just someone telling everyone else off for being "bad people". That accomplishes nothing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 19, 2021)

Saurex said:


> You gotta be the change you want to see, not just someone telling everyone else off for being "bad people". That accomplishes nothing.



Can't acknowledge it if you never address it. Bringing awareness to ones own behavior is a huge part of that positive change.


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 19, 2021)

Rayd said:


> as someone who explores their own spirituality and philosophies very often, i'm disgusted by this thread. the amount of people so willing to judge people for what they believe in is astonishing. it doesn't matter if you don't personally believe it, if it brings them psychological benefits and happiness, and it's not hurting anybody, so what? when you make fun of it or dismiss said person as crazy to their face, you just come off as extremely closed-minded and needlessly hurtful. you can learn a lot about your own spirituality by listening to others', no matter how """crazy""" they seem to be. when you shut people down, you just lose out on expanding your psychological horizons and potential benefits of your own by exploring that part of yourself.
> 
> even if you're not remotely spiritual or interested in psychology or philosophy, it doesn't mean that basic kindness and common courtesy goes out the window. though it is human nature to react negatively to things you don't understand or can't relate to (sometimes for good reason), this person was just opening up about his spirituality and you all just shit on him for it for no reason. you could have easily ignored this thread but you decided to be an asshole and put him down. things like this remind me why i only come here once or twice a month.


I do agree that pure mockery isn't very helpful, but I also don't think people should avoid questioning the beliefs of others under the guise of "live and let live". I probably also don't have to tell you that not everything that makes you "happy" is good for you.
Also worth mentioning that OP wasn't simply opening up about their beliefs, but attempting to recruit others to engage in it by way of performing a ritual. That sort of thing isn't entirely harmless.
Not to say that ppl don't have agency over whether or not they want to do that, but I don't think anyone should be shielded from criticism if they're trying to bring others on board. Having your beliefs questioned is ostensibly a good thing (if done constructively), and if you're the kind to be deeply wounded by that sort of thing you probably shouldn't be initiating conversations like this in the first place, least of all online. Imo!


----------



## ben909 (Mar 19, 2021)

Rayd said:


> as someone who explores their own spirituality and philosophies very often, i'm disgusted by this thread. the amount of people so willing to judge people for what they believe in is astonishing. it doesn't matter if you don't personally believe it, if it brings them psychological benefits and happiness, and it's not hurting anybody, so what? when you make fun of it or dismiss said person as crazy to their face, you just come off as extremely closed-minded and needlessly hurtful. you can learn a lot about your own spirituality by listening to others', no matter how """crazy""" they seem to be. when you shut people down, you just lose out on expanding your psychological horizons and potential benefits of your own by exploring that part of yourself.
> 
> even if you're not remotely spiritual or interested in psychology or philosophy, it doesn't mean that basic kindness and common courtesy goes out the window. though it is human nature to react negatively to things you don't understand or can't relate to (sometimes for good reason), this person was just opening up about his spirituality and you all just shit on him for it for no reason. you could have easily ignored this thread but you decided to be an asshole and put him down. things like this remind me why i only come here once or twice a month.


One thing to point out, learning about his beliefs was not really possible, he did not say much of his own beliefs really, only what his view could offer, i do admit i might not know as most of his comments were in conversations and not these threads, but it seems likely

Also, a few things he said while i was tring to understand what his belief was contradicted


----------



## Kumali (Mar 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> So what if he is delusional, he's found the way of getting through life that works for him.





Rayd said:


> this person was just opening up about his spirituality and you all just shit on him for it for no reason. you could have easily ignored this thread but you decided to be an asshole and put him down.





ben909 said:


> One thing to point out, learning about his beliefs was not really possible, he did not say much of his own beliefs really, only what his view could offer, i do admit i might not know as most of his comments were in conversations and not these threads, but it seems likely
> 
> Also, a few things he said while i was tring to understand what his belief was contradicted



Just FWIW, y'all, RheganEmpathyHealer identifies as female in her profile.

(Also, she only joined this forum a week ago, so make of that what you will.)


----------



## ben909 (Mar 19, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Just FWIW, y'all, RheganEmpathyHealer identities as female in her profile.
> 
> (Also, she only joined this forum a week ago, so make of that what you will.)


Woops not calling them they gives me a 50 50 shot and i felt using they would cause me to up here


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Just FWIW, y'all, RheganEmpathyHealer identifies as female in her profile.
> 
> (Also, she only joined this forum a week ago, so make of that what you will.)


Yeah I saw that she joined only a week ago, which is why I'm not convinced her motives were anything more than trolling. I didn't see that she identifies as female. Whoops!


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2021)

RheganEmpathyHealer said:


> And yes someone on this forum has attempted to silence this already cause they worshiped Lilith



You know, I kinda want to know who this mystery Lilith worshipper was though ^^;


----------



## Saurex (Mar 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Can't acknowledge it if you never address it. Bringing awareness to ones own behavior is a huge part of that positive change.


That is true, but I've found that most of the time people become defensive if you approach them with accusation. Calling people "assholes" isn't going to get them to change, it'll just cause them to dig in and spit back.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

randomly becomes my fursona one day.

hey this is pretty neat OH NO EMOTIONAL TRAUMA!


----------



## Negotorp (Apr 19, 2022)

Telnac said:


> Too New Agey for me. Been there, done that, had the exorcism.
> 
> Besides, there's a way to become my fursona that doesn't rely on magic. It relies on technology to solve the issues related to  becoming a post-biological creature. Unfortunately Elon Musk's making far more progress with SpaceX than he is with his Nuralink project.


We should push Elon Musk to focus less on space travel, it's not going to do much for us, anyway, it's just a billionaire's dream.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)

I wanted to become my scalesona for life, if...
- I got infected by the furry/scale sona virus
- I wish upon a shooting star
- I prefer more than fursuiting
- I decide to retire from my internship
- I live in the world where furries roam the earth

These are my initial choice for you, guys.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Aug 30, 2022)

I can't believe I am writing this on a furry forum.

Ok so guy is probably serious and talking about astral traveling or lucid dreaming, which is leaving your physical body with consciousness and moving in a space which we would call "dreaming space" (when you go there It feels as real as dream, but some people who projected into astral plane say I is more vivid and real then this plane. Probably because you don't use a brain to decode that reality, rather you see through naked awareness).


You don't need to join or fight anybody to become your fursona in astral dimension, but why would you even want to have a body- they are gross, wet and can die and rot.  You automatically manifest your thoughts when you leave consensus reality (like physical dimension). Just don't get reincarnated on earth because that can happen too If you go to the light, basically you can't trust spirit guides or your deceased loved ones If you don't want to go back to earth. Just have intention to leave this reality.



			http://www.trickedbythelight.com/tbtl/index.html
		


Sex with anything you want? - pretty gross way to entice somebody. I doubt op has good intentions. This seams like some cultish stuff.

*You can Ask me about anything inside of this post and I will provide sources. *


----------



## Foxridley (Aug 31, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> You don't need to join or fight anybody to become your fursona in astral dimension, but why would you even want to have a body- they are gross, wet and can die and rot.


I mean, one thing is, yeah bodies are gross, wet, and fragile, but we're used to it. Part of the fursona appeal is physical. Like, for me, I've always wanted to experience the sensation of having a tail.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2022)

Who revived the schizo thread?


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 1, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who revived the schizo thread?


He who posted Saturday.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 1, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I mean, one thing is, yeah bodies are gross, wet, and fragile, but we're used to it. Part of the fursona appeal is physical. Like, for me, I've always wanted to experience the sensation of having a tail.


Having tail must be great. Plus having a fur. As a person who has problems with body temperature in winter and summer having fur would be great. (I am not delusional that I will be irl fursona one day, do not worry XD) 

True, there is also some weird appeal in being fragile and vulnerable and sharing this with other being.


----------

